# Looking for a few acres in northeast PA



## robin19 (Jan 12, 2005)

My husband and I have decided to start heading towards our dream, we own a house currently in a residential area, would like to get a few acres and eventually start our homestead. We are looking for an owner finance situation, or rent to own type thing.We can possibly buy outright if the price is right. Anything over and acre would be considered.


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

You need to be real specific about where you want to be. The flood of commuters, and their impact on land prices is difficult to believe, until you are really investigating the place, literally township by township. In my area, the "west end" of Monroe county, an acre lot is worth at least $60K, some go for twice that. Ten miles north, on the Pocono Plateau, an acre lot can be had for 70-80% less. If you want to head to the real remote areas of the endless mountains, north and west of the Wilkes-Barre/Scanton area, it's a whole different area, both in the price of raw land and the availability. Time to really do some homework on the net, then narrow it down to where you really want to be. Good luck.


----------



## robin19 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you for your reply, basically Bradford county is where I was hoping to find something ideally but am open to other locations, I am currently in Pike County, and prices are to high for what you get.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

http://endlessmtrealestate.com/

http://www.henrydunninc.com/RealEstate/

http://www.bradfordcountypa.org/Live/Realtors.asp


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

You might think of Potter county or even Tioga County. Prices might be less in this area although I think prices prices are sky high any where now a days..I know on our way up to Darin Lake in NY state..outside Bath/Attica New York there is some pretty land too and prices are good..of course, it is NY state and taxes might be different but over the last year I have seen some real bargins in that area. Of couse, it depends on what type of jobs you all need too. Good Luck in your search but if you do get a lease purchase agreement make sure it is legal and fair on both sides.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

There are some very nice places up here in Susquehanna County. I can think of one right now that has at least 5 acres, some woods, a pond and a 3 bedroom house with an addition that runs the length of the first floor. Last I knew, the asking price was only 78K. You'd have to travel about 40 minutes to get to larger stores and for work, though.


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

Prices may look appealing here in northern PA, but be careful. The gas drilling is becoming wide spread, and people are selling without mineral rights. Now companies in TX and I can't remember the other place - AZ I think - are sending checks to farmers offering to buy the mineral rights for 1/4 or less of what the place is worth. In this economy, some are cashing in. 

PA is beautiful, but far from cheap living compared to other places. Watch the taxes - some places are incredibly high.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in NEPA (columbia county) and have been shopping for larger acreages (50-100) for several years now trying to catch the right deal. I am a few years from retirement, and hope to homestead the new property. It appears that in general NY state has better land prices than NEPA. I know their sales tax is higher, but the purchase price might be better across the border.

BTW- Building lots here start at about 30k per acre, but you can find land as low as 10K per acre. Just be careful that you can build on it.


----------

